# Have you ever seen an engin that runs without any internal cumbustion?? besides steam



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

HEAR IT IS LADYS N GENTS!!! and original engin that runs by applying heat the the litle knob at the end after you put heat on it the wheel turns amazing.  one of the moder wonders of the world!!! I will give a golf clap to anyone who tells me how it works. and it is a working moddle.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm well by applying heat it builds up pressure, because we all know hot air rises and expands, and it pushes it along, i think that might be how


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

.... golf clap .... you win thats to easy. i need to find a hardr one like how dose a propane engin work  do ya know that one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yepo know how that works as well, need special valves etc to make one run off propane though.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

yep start the engin on gas and once its hot ya switch over to propane. cause propane has to burn at a higher temp.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

alright you think your good ehh how about a hydrogen engin. me and my dad are gona make one.  hydrogen bein in air and being extreemly flamable. is an excelent fule. its infinate and grows on trees.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep thats why the special valves, propane burns hotter and well is a gas and gasoline now burns cooler and cools because its liquid. but propane's cleaner.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ohh your good real good. i will stump you though. ack can only post every min OMG!!!! lol cant post fast enough.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: i know 60 sec overflow prevention.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

its unessary i think cause ya cant have good conversations like this while having to wait 60 secs it should be 30.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but it keeps it from killing the server. he had over 700 people at once one time now that was slow going.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

true but thats only like for a day and you have those kind of days. ya just gota wait em ove rlike a storm.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, he has a pretty big bandwidth just that day was a snail was faster day.


----------

